# Is it worth the hassle to get passports to travel to Mexico??



## aliikai2 (Nov 30, 2005)

We don't have passports and are going to next March. 

We don't normally leave the country, is it worth the hassle to get passports since they aren't requirred? Thanks,  Greg


----------



## cymomtx (Nov 30, 2005)

If this is a one time trip I would not mess with it if you are going be fore the required date.  If you are like my family and going yearly, it is well worth the investment.  Less hassle and less papers to carry.


----------



## vincenton (Nov 30, 2005)

I wouldn't leave the country without a passport. Not worth the trouble, have it, as we get older we don't want anymore stress than needed.  

Vincent.


----------



## debraxh (Nov 30, 2005)

If this is a one time trip I wouldn't bother either.  An official copy of your birth certificate with drivers license (or state issued ID card) will suffice.  However if you plan to return to Mexico or go to Canada or the Carribbean in the next 10 years you might as well go ahead and get the passport now.


----------



## Poobah (Nov 30, 2005)

*PAssports*

Vincent is right, get passports. It isn't that much hassle, really. Since you are not leaving until March you will not need expedited processing.

You never know where you might be traveling, so it is nice to have one at the ready. Even to go into Canada a passport is a good thing to have.

We got passports for our kids when they were teenagers.

" Don't leave home without it!"  

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Luanne (Nov 30, 2005)

I would suggest getting the passports as well.  For years I didn't have one since I "only" went to Mexico or Canada.  Then, when the chance of a trip to Switzerland came up I need to scramble and had to expedite the passport.  Steve tends to carry his even on domestic trips.  Both of our daughters have them as well, they were obtained when we went to Canada.  Our youngest, who is 15, has found it be very helpful since she flies back and forth to school by herself.


----------



## JanB (Dec 1, 2005)

Whenever we travel we use our passports whether it is international or domestic travel.  You must have a photo ID to get on a plane.  What would you do if your wallet/driver's license was lost/stolen?  Now that would be a HASSLE if you didn't have a passport.


----------



## cw_racefan (Dec 1, 2005)

Get passports. Its not that hard, and makes it easier when travelling. Also note that in the near future (next year I think) a passport will be required to travel to any Caribbean destination or Mexico. Might as well do it now.

From the US State Dept. website:

When will the Travel Initiative be implemented?

In the proposed implementation plan, which is subject to a period of initial public comment, the Initiative will be rolled out in phases, providing as much advance notice as possible to the affected public to enable them to meet the terms of the new guidelines.   The proposed timeline will be as follows:

    * December 31, 2006 – Requirement applied to all air and sea travel to or from Canada, Mexico, Central and South America, the Caribbean, and Bermuda.
    * December 31, 2007 – Requirement extended to all land border crossings as well as air and sea travel.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 1, 2005)

*In addition to travel...*

In addition to using a passport for travel, a passport is an excellent proof of identification for anything that may require you to prove who you are.  In this day and age that often requires multiple proofs, a passport is one of the best pieces of ID to use.  Birth certificates do not have photos and besides, in my case, the certificate is locked up in a safe deposit box, requiring two trips to the bank (one to get it out, one to put it back when done) each time I need it.  The passport is at home and easy to access when I need it, whether for travel or ID.


----------



## caribbean (Dec 1, 2005)

Get the passport. You never know when something unexpected is going to happen and you will NEED one. I knew a co-worker who had a son overseas in the military back maybe 15-20 years ago. She never traveled so did not have a passport. When her son became gravely ill, she was delayed in getting some sort of special exemption from the military to travel to see him since she didn't even have her proper birth certificate needed to get the passport. By the time she was approved to travel, he had taken a bad turn and passed away. Ever since that happened I have felt that everyone needs to have one. You never know when a family member may be traveling and need your help. It is kind of like an insurance policy in my mind. And I find that we pass through customs a lot faster than those without the passports.


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm with the "get the passport" people.  I carried ours to Los Angeles because it was easier.  A last minute opportunity to travel could come up, etc.  Linda


----------



## nazclk (Dec 1, 2005)

*Passports*

Greg here's my 2 cents, I have a passport and it was worth every penny when we got off the cruise ship in January, the line for people with passports
was really short compared to the line without. 
My advice is to get them, also it is a lot easier at the airport.


----------



## aliikai2 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Thanks all*

Some very good points that I hadn't considered. We will be getting our passports.  Greg


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 2, 2005)

*Get the passports*

I also recommend getting the passports. I have had my US passport for 30 years. I just renewed it last January. There really is no hassle. I had it done through the Post Office. It was very easy.


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 2, 2005)

Just do it!  They are good for 10 years.


----------



## frenchieinme (Dec 2, 2005)

This falls under the catergory of "TIS BETTER TO HAVE AND NOT USE THAN TO HAVE TO USE AND NOT HAVE!!!".  Get a passport.

JMHO  of course  

frenchieinme


----------



## Sandy (Dec 2, 2005)

*Get the Passport - the cost is minimal*

when you factor in the 10 year you should get one. With today's scary travel environment, the US passpost may become a necessity with short notice.

All my family have one and we update them when needed.


----------



## Spence (Dec 2, 2005)

Everyone should have a passport, c'mon Greg.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 2, 2005)

Get the passports.

Passports are also useful as a backup form of official identification.  Because of identity theft and security concerns, government agencies have become much more restrictive and picky about issuing replacement or duplicate documents such as drivers licenses.  If you only have a drivers license as proof of identity, how do you prove who you are when you want to replace your lost drivers license?

My son lost his wallet a couple of years ago.  With his passport it was easy to get replacement IDs because he could use the passport to prove his identity.

I use my passport for identification for all my travel, domestic and international.  The bag I always travel with has a conveniently located pocket for a passport.  As I approach a security point it's much easier to just reach in and grab the passport instead of fumbling with my wallet.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm with the "get the passports" crowd. It makes coming back into the country so much easier IMO. When getting off a cruise ship, I hate getting behind families that only have BC's. It takes some time for them to get through. With our passport, it's quick and simple.

Besides, changes are in the works so that you will be required to have a passport to for reentry into the country anytime you leave it, including Mexico and Canada. They keep pushing the date back but, the day is coming when it will be mandatory. Better to have it now than join the stampede later.


----------



## barndweller (Dec 10, 2005)

*Get it now, Greg!*

We got passports back in '86 for our first European trip. Renewal at the expiration time is a breeze.We renewed ours the last time in our small town at the county courthouse. They sent all the stuff off to San Francisco and we got our new passports in the mail about a week later. Just imagine how much hassle it will be in another year when all Americans suddenly realize they need one!! Do it now. We use ours for all travel, domestic and international. A passport is great for airports and almost everything else when a photo I.D. is needed. And you never know, you just might trade for that "can't pass it up" exchange to some exotic foreign place one of these days. With a passport in hand, you are good to go!
Julie


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm with the majority here.  Even though they've now extended the deadline for needing passports for Mexico & Canada, if you plan to do any travel out of the country, it makes life so much simpler. Nobody questions a passport, and if you decide to travel out of the country on short notice, it can cost much more to get one in a hurry.  Happy travels!


----------

